# All That Twist > Image Corner >  ~!Pakistani Celebrity Wedding pics

## paki_pari

*ok 4 images per post!! how ANNOYING is dat! AND WHY?..GEEEEEZ*



*ok some r just family pics n some u mite have seen bef4..so yeah:bshy: :AhEmSsHhY:* 

yasir n nida pasha


Hadiqa Kiyani(luv her choriyan n da dresss..wicked)


Cricketer Kamran Akmal

----------


## paki_pari

Ali Haider  ( she has such a cute baby face)


Abrar's


Saud & Javeria

----------


## paki_pari

Jwad's



his walima

----------


## paki_pari

naida's



Altaf Hussain (MQM)  man he is soo budha kala n look at his wife



Fawad's Engagement (EP Band)


his baraat

----------


## paki_pari

waqar's

----------


## paki_pari

saqlain ahh my fav:bsad: 


danish kanera


salman butt


Imran farhat (such a cute couple)

----------


## paki_pari

youhana's


Razzaq's..cute na


Waqar agian

----------


## paki_gurl

nis weddin pics

----------


## Muzna

nice wedding pics  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nice Picz Paki_Pari :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

v.nice pics...beautiful bridess...fawad with his wife look great....


Thanks 4 sharing..

----------


## Roshni

Altaf hussain looks like some monster and his bechari bride  :Frown:

----------


## glimmering_candle

wowwww
nice sharin'



but iwanna tell u 1 thing
hadiqa kayanni in not married
she has just adopted a child 
n she is completing the matter u know

----------


## vampiretarget

wow nice....... really nice.

----------


## vampiretarget

wow nice....... really nice.

----------


## sohailkhan

i feel like attended all pak cricketers weddings.

----------


## unexpected

Nice Pics
Thanks For Sharing  :Smile:

----------


## MsJasmine

wow...they are all nice couples. some of them are old but coool :Smile:

----------


## rishyjan

*nice nice jiiii
MQM wali mast hai hehe*

----------


## khawab

ooohhh really nice..well m finkin bout sayd n javeria...me ko yeh couple itne khas nahin lage :s

niwez,thnx for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> [B][SIZE="3"]
> Cricketer Kamran Akmal


these two look alike:biggrin:

----------


## zero boy

nyc pics  :Smile:

----------


## afaq88pk

nice pic buddy

----------


## lost girl

_i like the bride dress

v lovely pics_

----------

